# Clever Tool Chest - Wurth



## The_Stig (24 Nov 2010)

I was just faffing around on the internet when I came across this tool box which I thought was pretty smart.

http://woodgears.ca/tool_holders/toolchest.html

I don't know if anyone has seen or made anything similar?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (24 Nov 2010)

I like that, could be a good project for the winter months now that my canoe build is nearly over.


----------



## Modernist (24 Nov 2010)

That's clever


----------



## The_Stig (24 Nov 2010)

> now that my canoe build is nearly over



I'm interested in this, do you have any photo's?

I was planning on starting a build over the winter months.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (24 Nov 2010)

Here's a link to the pictures.
http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj50 ... ass/Canoe/

You can see more on - http://www.songofthepaddle.co.uk/forum/ ... -it-begins!

The Song of The Paddle is a great forum for canoe builds.

Back to the toolbox.
I was watching the video and one of my work kolleagues told me that he has the same type of toolbox.

He's bringing it in tomorrow so that I can take measurements.
He bought it a few years ago, it was quite expensive.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (24 Nov 2010)

Here it is floating (without seats).


----------



## The_Stig (24 Nov 2010)

That's strange, I regularly visit SongofthePaddle but have never come across your build.

Did you colleague say where he brought his tool box from?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (24 Nov 2010)

He can't remember where he got it from.
He said it was about 250 euro though.


----------



## The_Stig (24 Nov 2010)

It would be a nice little build though, I might consider it if I can't make the space in the garage for the canoe plus the canoe is on quite a tight time frame if I'm going to do it.


----------



## Dibs-h (24 Nov 2010)

The_Stig":1r3hsdi3 said:


> I was just faffing around on the internet when I came across this tool box which I thought was pretty smart.
> 
> http://woodgears.ca/tool_holders/toolchest.html
> 
> I don't know if anyone has seen or made anything similar?



I made something very similar back in Woodwork @school (in the days when they did it). A toolbox of sorts to hold tools & bits\pieces for R\C aircraft. Bit like a sewing box arrangement, i.e. whole sections swung up and sideways rather than a flip.

Lord knows where it is - probably in buried in the garage somewhere. Must have made it 25 odd yrs ago. 

Dibs


----------



## Max Power (24 Nov 2010)

Every one used to make one at college during their apprenticeship. Cant see any great advantage to this type with a lift up rather than a drop down front and those hinges are sooo ugly


----------



## The_Stig (24 Nov 2010)

Please forgive me but what does the drawer type look like?

My college lets me construct a very small window as my assessment piece, that's the best we get


----------



## wizer (25 Nov 2010)

It's a clever design, but I don't see what it gains over the flip down version.

Stig, do a search for 'Ed's new toolbox' on here. EdK made something similar, but on wheels. He put lots of thought into it.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (25 Nov 2010)

My colleague brought his box in today.















His comes from Domini Design the big one costs 280 euro without tools or 800 with tools

See here - http://www.domini-design.de/products/wo ... 3_classic/


----------



## The_Stig (25 Nov 2010)

That's a really nice bit of kit, I might have a play round in SketchUp later and work out some dimensions


----------



## knappers (25 Nov 2010)

Titus A Duxass":268v2oam said:


> My colleague brought his box in today.



And more importantly... he brought beer!!

Si.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (25 Nov 2010)

knappers":1nwagugz said:


> Titus A Duxass":1nwagugz said:
> 
> 
> > My colleague brought his box in today.
> ...



That's normal over here.


----------



## The_Stig (25 Nov 2010)

I noticed the beer, lol.

Just out of interest what attracted you to living in Germany?


----------



## Titus A Duxass (25 Nov 2010)

The_Stig":1f2kf0i9 said:


> Just out of interest what attracted you to living in Germany?



I was waiting for a job in Madrid (Leopard Tank) to come up and my boss asked me to go to Munich to fill in for someone.

After 5 years the work stopped (Eurofighter) and I went to Hamburg (Airbus A400M), after 4 years of the nut jugglers at Airbus I ended up here in Leipzig (Military Chemical Detectors).

I'm still waiting for the job in Madrid.


----------



## The_Stig (25 Nov 2010)

Gees! I only work for a timber company pushing paper!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (25 Nov 2010)

The_Stig":1dz61uj8 said:


> Gees! I only work for a timber company pushing paper!



I only push paper (albeit very expensive paper) via a computer.


----------



## The_Stig (25 Nov 2010)

lol, well on my very expensive paper processor I've just been making some CAD drawings of the box so when I've finished I'll try and upload a cutting list and stuff


----------



## Titus A Duxass (25 Nov 2010)

The_Stig":2kn5v7tj said:


> lol, well on my very expensive paper processor I've just been making some CAD drawings of the box so when I've finished I'll try and upload a cutting list and stuff



Top man!


----------



## Shrubby (25 Nov 2010)

The Mobilobox with wheels are a good design, They are all discounted at the moment.
The only alternative I've found is Tragbar.ch - as the rival designs from Sherpasystem and Ulmia are discontinued 
Matt (looking for systainer replacement)


----------



## flounder (25 Nov 2010)

A few emptys behind the tool box too! ccasion5:


----------



## The_Stig (25 Nov 2010)

Sod it, I'm going to finish off the plans tonight and post them up for anyone who's interested. I'm going into the workshop in a minute to measure some tools.


----------



## The_Stig (30 Nov 2010)

I've not forgotten, I've just been a little preoccupied lately.

The drawings are getting there:


----------



## Titus A Duxass (1 Dec 2010)

That's a good start, those dimensions are the same as the toolbox I saw.

Just for info, the circular metal pivot/bracket is 100 mm in diameter and the tang that sticks out is 40 mm long and 15 mm wide.


----------



## The_Stig (14 Dec 2010)

The pictures that follow might appear a little too large but for some reason Photobucket seems to be only doing one extreme or the other.

I've finally finished the drawings and started compiling a cutting list although I don't know when the project will get started. The 
one thing I can't decide is how to front panel will be fitted, originally I'd planned on it being box jointed all the way round but then that looked a little silly so I was wondering if I could rebate the panel and fit it that way... any idea's?











For some reason beyond my control the first image doesn't show the box joints I'd intended to use on the front panel but hopefully this link will work:
I'm a direct link!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (14 Dec 2010)

Looking good.
Nice dimensions.

Rebating the panels (front & rear) is the way that I'm going to do it.

I'm thinking of 16mm BB Ply for the outside "walls" (lower, uppper, left & right) with 10mm BB Play for the panels.
The "walls" would be box jointed and the panels rebat(t)ed in about 8 mm.


----------



## The_Stig (14 Dec 2010)

Titus A Duxass":2u9yg4yv said:


> Looking good.
> Nice dimensions.
> 
> Rebating the panels (front & rear) is the way that I'm going to do it.
> ...



I had originally thought about using 13mm material for the sides but 16mm sounds better with 10mm for the front, that way it should keep the weight down a little.

I'm not sure about the inside yet but obviously that can be designed around the tools as soon as the box is completed.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (15 Dec 2010)

The_Stig":106fc9gb said:


> I had originally thought about using 13mm material for the sides but 16mm sounds better with 10mm for the front, that way it should keep the weight down a little.
> 
> I'm not sure about the inside yet but obviously that can be designed around the tools as soon as the box is completed.



I did contemplate using 19 mm as offcuts are fairly easy to come by over here.
The weight side of things led me to 16 mm.

I agree with you on the inside.
I have to decide which tools are going to be stored in the box.


----------



## The_Stig (15 Dec 2010)

I've made a rough list in my head but time will tell but for example a tenon saw is a must but maybe a jack saw is just a little too long.


----------



## deshi (22 Sep 2011)

I'm interested in this tool box and I'm doing it in sketchup first to try and figure it all out.

If anyone has more dimensions for this I'd be most appreciative


----------



## The_Stig (22 Sep 2011)

I drew up some plans a while back, I'll see if they're still on my Mac.


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Sep 2011)

Titus A Duxass":21n0ggkd said:


> Here it is floating (without seats).



Titus, 

I would love to know...
Do your feet reach the bottom of the lake? :mrgreen: 

John


----------



## The_Stig (22 Sep 2011)

lol, I've never noticed that!


----------



## woodpig (22 Sep 2011)

Just don't make it too big, as when it's full of tools you may have trouble moving it ...


----------



## deshi (22 Sep 2011)

Here's a pic of what I have so far. I think I've worked out the mechanism but I'll have to make a mock up of it to see if it works.

I plan mainly the have the box in my shop for hand tools and only take it when I'm likely to need it.


----------



## The_Stig (22 Sep 2011)

There is a video on YouTube of the mechanism.


----------



## deshi (22 Sep 2011)

I've watched it several times but he doesn't get really close to the mechanism to be able to see all the parts. I think I'm close though.


----------



## deshi (22 Sep 2011)

This is pretty much finished except for the slots in the rack.

If anyone wants the skippy you can get it here


----------

